# Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper Plans



## Steamboat Bill

I am thinking of visiting the Banff area in August for about 10 days or so.

I want to visit Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper, and any other areas of significance.

What is a good plan for a family with 2 kids to hit all the popular places?
What are the hotels, B&B lodges to stay in?
I am not interested in low quality places.

I am planning on flying into Calgary, drive to Banff and stay a few days.

I like the Fairmont, The Fox Hotel, or Hidden Ridge and prefer two bedrooms.

I would like to drive to visit the Fairmont Lake Louise for a few days and then to Fairmont Jasper for a day or two and then back to Calgery.

Are there any lodging recommendations that are 4-5* and are not Fairmont prices?

Any modifications to the plan will be appreciated.


----------



## eal

We like the Rimrock in Banff and Jasper Park Lodge in Jasper but everything will be pricey in August unfortunately.  

http://www.rimrockresort.com

http://www.fairmont.com/jasper


----------



## Steamboat Bill

eal said:


> everything will be pricey in August unfortunately.



Now if I can get my wife to agree to this plan (Banff on a budget), I would really be set

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/06/10/TRGBGQ9PJT1.DTL


----------



## djyamyam

I would second the Rimrock.  The other consideration would be the Fairmont Banff Springs.  There is another Lake Louise hotel that makes the Fairmount Lake Louise seem cheap and tawdry by comparison.  I can't remember it right now but will post tomorrow with it.

In Jasper, you've already identified the only one that is really high end.


----------



## Dori

Make sure you visit Moraine Lake.  Most beautiful scenery I have ever seen!

Dori


----------



## Dave M

djyamyam said:


> There is another Lake Louise hotel that makes the Fairmount Lake Louise seem cheap and tawdry by comparison.


That would surprise me! I can't imagine a better place to stay near the lake than the Fairmont Chateau Lake Louise. The views alone make this hotel worthwhile in my book. 

My strong recommendation is to get a lakeside room, requesting a high floor. If you are willing to really splurge, get one of the very few lakeside balcony rooms. With any lakeside room, ask for a "sunrise call". If the sky is clear in the early dawn hours, the hotel will give you a wake-up call about 10 minutes before sunrise. Be prepared for some spectacular colors in the glacier at the far end of the lake as the sun first shines on it.

Pricey? You bet. But one of my all-time memorable hotel experiences.


----------



## eal

The other world class hotel in Lake Louise is the Post Hotel, which is located right on a lovely creek.  But I don't think it compares with the Chateau for scenery.

http://www.posthotel.ca

Another nice place in the area is Baker Creek Chalets

http://www.bakercreek.com


----------



## djyamyam

eal said:


> The other world class hotel in Lake Louise is the Post Hotel, which is located right on a lovely creek.  But I don't think it compares with the Chateau for scenery.
> 
> http://www.posthotel.ca



That's the one.

Here's the link from Tripadvisor as it's rated number 1 in Louise.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...-Lake_Louise_Banff_National_Park_Alberta.html

I was just at the Chateau Lake Louise a couple weeks ago for a quick getaway trip and had a lake view.  It's nice but how much time do you actually spend in the room.  We were pretty much gone most of the day.

While I haven't stayed at the Post Hotel, one of the guys in our group had and swears by it, liking it better than the Fairmont.  However, we can get deals at the Fairmont, which is why we stayed there.


----------



## geneticblend

We are also going to Jasper, Lake Louise and Banff in August! I am excited about our trip. TripAdvisor has a really great Alberta forum. I've been finding a lot of wonderful information there. You should definately check it out. 

You should probably make your reservations soon. Mine have been made for months. I had been told that August is a very busy month there, and it can be difficult to find a place to stay if you wait too long. 

I look forward to further discussions about the area here on TUG! We are traveling with my nine-year-old son, so any suggestions about what to do and where to go would be helpful. I've already done some research, and I've been getting some suggestions from some of the people on TA.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

djyamyam said:


> However, we can get deals at the Fairmont, which is why we stayed there.



I have been a member of the Fairmont President's Club since 2003 and they are my favorite hotel chain, but I really need two rooms or a large one bedroom or a two bedroom unit. 

With the incredible weakness of the $USD vs the $CAD I am just a little shocked at the price difference since 2003 when I first started visiting the BC area.

What are the details with getting a "deal"???


----------



## BevL

I second the recommendation to not wait too long to make reservations.  With Canadian kids out of school until Labour Day, the weather often being a bit better in August than July and our statutory holiday the first Monday of August, it's a bigger travel month than July in Western Canada at least, IMHO.

Unless you're waiting until, say, the week before Labour Day you'll find that it's a busy time through that month.

Bev


----------



## geneticblend

You will find a lot of great information here:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g154909-i219-Alberta.html

And here are some titles of a few books that I have found to be helpful in planning our trip:

_Canadian Rockies Including Banff and Jasper National Parks_
By Andrew Hempstead (Moon Handbooks)

_Don't Waste Your Time in the Canadian Rockies_
By Kathy and Craig Copeland (a hiking guide)

_Banff and Jasper National Parks_
Frommer's

_Banff National Park and the Canadian Rockies for Dummies_
Darlene West
(They have Dummies books for everything!)


----------



## shagnut

Well Bill, I am certainly not in your league as far as accomadations are concerned as I am the poorest tugger there is and have to go on a budget ex: I stayed at a room accomadation called Kelly's accomadations which is a b & b without the breakfast but for me it worked out fine.  I can't help you with that portion but I can help you with pics of my trip. They are at Snapfish and I will be glad to have them sent to you if you wish.  As nature is free I think you will get some good ideas for your trip.  shaggy


----------



## djyamyam

eal said:


> The other world class hotel in Lake Louise is the Post Hotel, which is located right on a lovely creek.  But I don't think it compares with the Chateau for scenery.
> 
> http://www.posthotel.ca



There was an article in the travel section of yesterday's paper on this hotel.  In a recent subscription of the _Travel & Leisure _magazine, the Post Hotel was voted as Canada's top hotel and was the winner of the Best Food in the Americas category in _Conde Naste_.

Not too shabby


----------



## Steamboat Bill

If it was just the wife and I....I would book several nights at all three Fairmonts as this is a no brainer.

However, I have two kids....9yo and 12yo and we usually travel in 2 bedrooms at DVC/Marriott and 3 bedrooms with HCC.

Not to sound spoiled, but squeezing all four of us (and my wifes huge assortment of luggage) into one tiny hotel room that costs $700 per night for 10 nights does not sound like a great trip. That is why I am exploring alternative options. I would prefer a large 1 bedroom or a 2 bedroom unit in a nice location in Banff in August.

Sure, I should have booked this last year as this is a popular time in that area, but that's the situation I am in now.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Passepartout

Steamboat Bill said:


> However, I have two kids....9yo and 12yo and we usually travel in 2 bedrooms at DVC/Marriott and 3 bedrooms with HCC.
> 
> Sure, I should have booked this last year as this is a popular time in that area, but that's the situation I am in now.
> 
> Any other ideas?



Bill, this may be too far out of the way, but if you were continuing on to Vancouver vicinity, this would give your kids an unequaled experience... and a great midway stop. It's called the Observatory B&B.

http://www.jacknewton.com/canada.htm

Jim Ricks


----------



## eal

Try Windtower Lodge, in Canmore.  It used to be a timeshare but doesn't seem to be listed with any exchange company any more.  The web address is  http://www.windtower.ca/

Don't go crazy trying to find availability and costs for their two-bedroom suites - you have to call.
"For two bedroom suite call the hotel directly at 1-866-609-6600" 

We stayed in a two-bedroom suite in February for a wedding.  There were 5 of us and it was very comfortable.  My poor put-upon daughter had to sleep on the sofa-bed but she survived.

It is a big place and they always seem to have availability.  I went with the aforementioned daughter in August 2004 and got a reservation fairly last-minute.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I considered Canmore as there is great availability, but isnt' that outside the park?

How far of a drive is it to Banff?

I woul prefer to stay in Banff, but I have never been there so this could be an interesting alternative.

What are the pros and cons of Canmore?


----------



## djyamyam

Canmore is outside the park, but you are literally 5 minutes to the park gates and another 10 minutes to Banff townsite.  

We've stayed in Canmore lots over the years.  We just stayed in Banff two weeks ago and really miss staying in Canmore.  

Food costs less, still have great restaurants, decent shopping and not far to Banff town.  

Windtower had been listed in the RCI directory a few years ago but they never actually joined as an afiliate resort.  I remember speaking with the hotel manager on this a few years ago as we went to check out a few of the resorts.

If you want Canmore, there are lots of private condos to rent.  Fire Mountain Lodge are great 3BR units with views of the Three Sisters.  There is no pool onsite as you would get access to the one of the sister resorts - Mystic Springs I think. (I can't remember which one off hand)


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I will now add Canmore to my list.

A very good friend of mine is doing a boys golfing trip in June and they are staying in Canmore, but I want to book my hotel before he is able to give me a report in June.


----------



## djyamyam

Steamboat Bill said:


> A very good friend of mine is doing a boys golfing trip in June



If they haven't booked their courses, I'd suggest:

Stewart Creek
Banff Springs
Kananaskis Golf Course
Silvertip
Canmore Municipal

In that order


----------



## cgingrich

*Banff - Douglas Fir*



Steamboat Bill said:


> If it was just the wife and I....I would book several nights at all three Fairmonts as this is a no brainer.
> 
> However, I have two kids....9yo and 12yo and we usually travel in 2 bedrooms at DVC/Marriott and 3 bedrooms with HCC.
> 
> Not to sound spoiled, but squeezing all four of us (and my wifes huge assortment of luggage) into one tiny hotel room that costs $700 per night for 10 nights does not sound like a great trip. That is why I am exploring alternative options. I would prefer a large 1 bedroom or a 2 bedroom unit in a nice location in Banff in August.
> 
> Sure, I should have booked this last year as this is a popular time in that area, but that's the situation I am in now.
> 
> Any other ideas?



Well there's a place called the Douglas Fir.  It has studio and 1,2,3 bedroom, a bit more reasonable, but not as fancy.  Very nice chalet type, but it is up on the hill from the townsite.  It has a pool and waterslide.  www.douglasfir.com    If you don't stay at the BAnff Springs you can always visit it a few times and for sure check out the Sterling Champange Sunday Brunch.  Pricey but worth it!

August will be beautiful time of year to go.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

cgingrich said:


> Well there's a place called the Douglas Fir.  It has studio and 1,2,3 bedroom, a bit more reasonable, but not as fancy.  Very nice chalet type, but it is up on the hill from the townsite.  It has a pool and waterslide.  www.douglasfir.com    If you don't stay at the BAnff Springs you can always visit it a few times and for sure check out the Sterling Champange Sunday Brunch.  Pricey but worth it!
> 
> August will be beautiful time of year to go.



This looks very nice and I prefer to stay in Banff rather than Canmore. We also need a place in Jasper if anyone has any recommendations. The Fairmont is there and much cheaper than the one in Banff.


----------



## bizaro86

I'm not sure if you're planning to stay a few days in Calgary on one end of your trip. (I'd recommend it and at least go the zoo, which is excellent.) I'm finally moving back to Calgary from Edmonton this summer, and got a few nights in the Westin for $99 from Hotwire so we don't have to stay in our new house while the movers are unpacking. 

If you're up for hikes, I'd recommend Johnson's Canyon, which has 3 lengths (from 1km to ~6km) There are gorgeous falls at 1 and 3kms, and the most beautiful alpine meadow at the end with 'ink pots' or multi-coloured spring fed pools. There are accomodations on site, but I've never stayed there, so I can't vouch for their quality.

Michael


----------



## eal

Becker's Roaring River Chalets is a  great place to stay in Jasper, just south of town and right on the Athabaska River.  

http://www.beckerschalets.com

The Fairmont Jasper Park Lodge is fabulous - Queen Elizabeth always stays there whenever she is in town...


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Here is an amazing website

http://www.icefieldsparkway.ca/


----------



## Aussie girl

Our kids loved Douglas fir when they were younger, especially if you get one of the chalets. Tunnel mountain is our favorite area to stay in Banff. It's like having a cabin in the woods.


----------



## Tacoma

What did you end up renting? I hope it's a 2 bedroom if it's BRMR as the one bedrooms are too small.  I assume you have a done deal but I just saw a 2 bedroom at the Grand Canadian Resort in Canmore from Aug 16to 23rd listed on Redwek.  It is a beautiful resort (way out of my price range).  Being right in Banff has advantages but if you need the nicer resort go with the Grand Canadian.

Joan


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Tacoma said:


> What did you end up renting?



Nothing yet. I decided to pass on Banff Rocky Mountain Resort as they could not guarantee a renovated room and the original rooms are getting pretty shabby.

I am actually looking into some B&B as they are always fun or just biting the bullet and stay at the Fairmont's. Unfortunately, the Fairmonts are really hotel rooms and are not designed for families.

I am also considering flying into Calgary and leaving Edmonton vs doubling back. Has anyone done it this way?


----------



## talkamotta

Both times we went to Calgary we also went to Edmonton (and then back tracked).  Doing it that way would give you more time in both parks and less driving.  The Edmonton mall is kind of different to see, (even for someone like me that isnt into malls).  There used to be a water slide and a big ship in the middle of the mall.  Lots of places to eat and of course shopping.


----------



## Tacoma

When I used to backpack around I often flew into one city an out of another.  If I'm willing to take local transportation I will also do an open jaw flight.  However whenever I try to rent a car in one city and drop in another I tend to find the car rental rates prohibitive this way.  Besides the icefields parkway is so beautiful and I always feel you really do notice different things as you drive the other way.


----------



## bizaro86

> I am also considering flying into Calgary and leaving Edmonton vs doubling back. Has anyone done it this way?



Unless you specifically have something you want to do Edmonton (usually its West Edmonton Mall), I wouldn't recommend this plan. It takes about the same amount of time to drive from Jasper to Edmonton as it takes to drive from Jasper to Calgary, and the drive to Calgary is much more scenic. The parkway is really worth doing twice. When my wife and I drive it we switch off and each drive one way, so each of gets a chance to really enjoy the view. 

Michael


----------



## Steamboat Bill

bizaro86 said:


> Unless you specifically have something you want to do Edmonton (usually its West Edmonton Mall), I wouldn't recommend this plan. It takes about the same amount of time to drive from Jasper to Edmonton as it takes to drive from Jasper to Calgary, and the drive to Calgary is much more scenic. The parkway is really worth doing twice. When my wife and I drive it we switch off and each drive one way, so each of gets a chance to really enjoy the view.
> 
> Michael



ok I will scratch that idea...thanks.


----------



## Laurie

Steamboat Bill said:


> Nothing yet. I decided to pass on Banff Rocky Mountain Resort as they could not guarantee a renovated room and the original rooms are getting pretty shabby.


Do you have any idea what % have been renovated vs. old? And do you know what time you'd be arriving? 

I'm asking because the people at the desk seemed very flexible about where to put incoming guests, more like a hotel desk than many timeshares we've visited, AND many units were open when we arrived. We checked on on a Sunday July 4th, theoretically busy enough, after having driven from Glacier NP in Montana - so we weren't that early. When we asked about unit views, they showed us the resort map and gave us our choice of units, then we selected something other than the one they'd had us down for (not that it had much of a view either, but we liked its location).

I don't know whether you'd take odds into consideration w/o the guarantee - sometimes I've turned down resorts based on their being unable to guarantee a view unit - but anyway, that was our experience. And FWIW, our unit in 2004 wasn't shabby at all.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I have tentative reservations for:

6 nights in August at the Fox Hotel & Suites (#1 tripadvisor rated for Banff)

3 nights at Patricia Lake Bungalows (#1 Tripadvisor rated for Jasper) or the Alpine Village in Jasper (#1 Tripadvisor rated for Jasper National Forest)

2 nights in Calgary (no reservations yet, but near the airport)


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I just booked 4 flights using Delta FF miles and grabbed excellent flights times, but they put me on Continental. No problem.

I wanted first class, but they were sold out, so I grabbed coach at 25k each...a bargain at this late in the game. But I had to pay $50 per ticket for fees.

Funny, I usually have my trips planned out 9-12 months in advance, but this trip seemed to drag as we were originally planning a Alaska cruise with another family that canceled, so we decided to go to Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper, calgary instead.


----------



## eal

Staybridge Suites is near the Calgary airport and has suites with kitchens and free breakfast.  

www.StaybridgeSuites.com


----------



## BocaBum99

I am writing this message from the WorldMark in Canmore.  We drove here from West Yellowstone with a one day detour in Glacier National Park.

Got in late last night, but it seems Banff is only about 12 miles away.  Beautiful area.  We have a cozy 2 bedroom unit.  Very small with a partial kitchen.  But, it works well for us.  We will be here for the week.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

BocaBum99 said:


> I am writing this message from the WorldMark in Canmore.  We drove here from West Yellowstone with a one day detour in Glacier National Park.
> 
> Got in late last night, but it seems Banff is only about 12 miles away.  Beautiful area.  We have a cozy 2 bedroom unit.  Very small with a partial kitchen.  But, it works well for us.  We will be here for the week.



That is an awesome drive.

How is the weather?

Can you do me a favor and drop by The Fox Hotel & Suites (461 Banff Ave, 403-760-8500, in Banff). I booked a two bedroom-two story-two bathroom suite there for a week as the Fairmont did not have any two bedroom suites available. I am curious if this is a nice place or not, even though it is #1 rated on Tripadvisor (I have no idea how it beat out the Fairmont)

I also booked a home at the Patricia Lake Bungalows - Located in Jasper for 3 nights, 888-499-6848, 780-852-3560 if you ever get up to that area.

Then we are staying at the Delta Calgary Airport Hotel (I got an owners rate as I own a few units in Whistler) as this is attached to the airport and we have a 7am flight.

Please let me (us) know some highlights of worthwhile attractions.

Also, if you buy a car park pass, see if you can upgrade it for the month of August and I may buy it from you.


----------



## RIMike

*when are you going?*

I am leaving on August 23rd for Fairmont Hot Springs myself.
RIMike


----------



## calgarygary

RIMike said:


> I am leaving on August 23rd for Fairmont Hot Springs myself.
> RIMike



I believe Bill is referring to the Fairmont Hotel and Resorts which operates hotels such as Banff Springs and Jasper Park Lodge and has nothing to do with Fairmont Hot Springs.  FHS is almost 2 hrs. from Banff.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

calgarygary said:


> I believe Bill is referring to the Fairmont Hotel and Resorts which operates hotels such as Banff Springs and Jasper Park Lodge and has nothing to do with Fairmont Hot Springs.  FHS is almost 2 hrs. from Banff.



You are correct.


----------



## bizaro86

The national parks service is kind of a funny group out here. There are two options for park passes. The day pass, and the annual pass. If you buy a day pass, they'll let you upgrade it to the annual pass within a certain period of time by paying the difference, but that's pretty much the only thing they'll let you do. There are no weekly or monthly passes. That being said, if you're doing a whole vacation, the yearly pass will likely be cheaper anyway. (And cheaper still if various tuggers buy one and sell it around)

Michael


----------



## sfwilshire

To expand a bit on the previous post, we were even told that you could collect day passes for numerous days and trade them in on a annual pass, backdated to the first pass date. We did trade in two day passes for an annual.

A day pass is good until 4PM the next day, regardless of when in the day you buy it. I thought we might be able to avoid buying an annual pass, but it seemed like there was not a convenient place to buy the passes some days. We stayed in Jasper, which is actually inside the parks and requires a pass.

Sheila


----------



## barto

Steamboat Bill said:


> (snip)
> 
> Can you do me a favor and drop by The Fox Hotel & Suites (461 Banff Ave, 403-760-8500, in Banff). I booked a two bedroom-two story-two bathroom suite there for a week as the Fairmont did not have any two bedroom suites available. I am curious if this is a nice place or not, even though it is #1 rated on Tripadvisor (I have no idea how it beat out the Fairmont)


I haven't stayed there, but the Fox is the newest 'hotel' in Banff - I think it just opened last year, so it should at least be *new*.


> I also booked a home at the Patricia Lake Bungalows - Located in Jasper for 3 nights, 888-499-6848, 780-852-3560 if you ever get up to that area.


We've driven by these and read a little about them - they look fairly rustic, plain...might want to ratchet down the expectations for that one a little.  Pyramid Lake Resorts look VERY nice, but (of course) cost quite a bit more.

Hope that helps.

As for the Edmonton thing, I can't see how it's the same length of drive from Jasper to Calgary as it is to Edmonton...  help!    It's about 3.5 hrs from the Jasper townsite to Edmonton along Highway 16 (the "Yellowhead").  Which way would you go to Calgary from Jasper?  Highway 22 ("Cowboy Trail")?

There are plenty of things to see and do in Edmonton around that time, but The Mall is definitely the most well-known.  Still, I don't know that I'd spend more than one night there if I could also be in the Rockies...  

I also wouldn't discount staying in or near Canmore - generally much less crowded and has its own charm...while being 15 minutes or so from Banff (town).  And plenty more choices for larger suites.  Banff Gate Mountain Resort has chalets that sleep 6 or 8, a minute or two from highway #1, and those can be rented (subject to availability) for under $200 a night, I believe.

We used to stay exclusively in Banff, then discovered Canmore by accident and have mostly stayed there since.

Bart


----------



## happymum

Ratchet down the expectations for the airport Delta as well. It is certainly convenient, but not terribly pleasant. Hopefully some rooms are better than the one I was in last year.


----------



## bizaro86

Well....
Its not quite the same amount of time from Calgary to Jasper as Edmonton to Jasper, but the views during the drive to Calgary are so much better that it feels like its about the same amount of time. I've driven Highway 16 many times (I lived in Edmonton and worked in a Hinton for awhile) and don't think that highway compares to the parkway. 

As I mentioned, if someone is interested in shopping, West Edmonton Mall is worth a visit, as its quite amazing. Otherwise, I wouldn't really recommend Edmonton as a tourist destination. 

Michael


----------



## BocaBum99

I checked out both the Fox Hotel and Suites and the Fairmont yesterday.   To me, there is absolutely no comparison.  The Fairmont is a Castle.  The Fox Hotel and Suites is like an average timeshare resort with a Chili's restaurant in it.  From the outside, it was nothing special.  The insides might be really nice, but I didn't get a chance to see any units.

The Fox is about 3/10 of a mile from the edge of the town on the opposite side of town from the Fairmont.  Within walking distance, but not really that close.  I'd rather rent a house that is closer to the town center.  There are a bunch of really nice ones pretty close.   

If I had a choice, I'd stay in the Fairmont.  It was really cool and in a much better setting on the hillside fairly close to the gondola.  A stay there would be a treat.  But, since it is only a hotel and you need multiple rooms and perhaps a kitchen, perhaps the Fox is better to meet your needs.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

BocaBum99 said:


> I'd rather rent a house that is closer to the town center.  There are a bunch of really nice ones pretty close.



Do you see any ones that you can recommend as I can easily cancel my Fox Suites reservation?

I checked VRBO and a few other sites and came up with a goose egg on my searches....and the Fox seemed like a good choice for a newer property with A/C as my luck will have a heat wave hit Banff the exact week we are there.

I am a member of the Fairmont Presidents club and LOVE that chain. I would stay there if they had 2 bedrooms available or if it was just the wife and I (no kids). I do plan on visiting the Fairmont for a few meals and a few activities.

I am actually staying at The Grove Suites (Homes) on Patricia Lake (Jasper) and those are fairly new and looked fantastic on their website.

The Delta in Calgary was simply chosen as a site where we can crash before the 7am flight in the morning (5am check-in) as I can get rid of my rental car the night before.

When I am in Vancouver, I usually stay the last night at the Fairmont Vancouver Airport location as this is Soooooo convienant for catching 7am flights home.


----------



## calgarygary

Bill, if you are in Banff on a Sunday, then make sure one of your meals at the Banff Springs is their Sunday Brunch.


----------



## barto

bizaro86 said:


> Well....
> Its not quite the same amount of time from Calgary to Jasper as Edmonton to Jasper, but the views during the drive to Calgary are so much better that it feels like its about the same amount of time. I've driven Highway 16 many times (I lived in Edmonton and worked in a Hinton for awhile) and don't think that highway compares to the parkway.



Absolutely not - very few highways compare to the Icefields Parkway!  that was essentially my question, though - which route were you thinking of for the Jasper-Calgary trip, and now I know!  

If I had the choice of Jasper-Edmonton (via #16) or Jasper-Calgary (via Icefields #93), then yeah, it's a no-brainer.  On the other hand, if you've been on the Icefields Parkway already the other way, some people might like a different route on the way back...   

Anyway, now I get the route you were suggesting - Icefields Parkway back to highway #1, then to Calgary.  Thanks for the clarification!

Bart


----------



## pianodinosaur

*Canadian Rocky Train Tour*

Rocky Mountain Tours runs a trip from Calgary to Alberta with a 2 day stay at the Fairmont Lake Louise.  There would also be stops in Jasper, Kamloops, Whistler, and Vancouver.  This way you would get the full tour and not have to worry about driving and where you would stay.  However, the train tour is more expensive than a cruise, but the train tour also includes the guided activities. 

We will be staying at Club Intrawest Whistler in August. We will be using Rocky Mountain Tours to visit Victoria and travel back and forth from Vancouver to Whistler.


----------



## calgarygary

pianodinosaur said:


> Rocky Mountain Tours runs a trip from Calgary to Alberta with a 2 day stay at the Fairmont Lake Louise.  There would also be stops in Jasper, Kamloops, Whistler, and Vancouver.  This way you would get the full tour and not have to worry about driving and where you would stay.  However, the train tour is more expensive than a cruise, but the train tour also includes the guided activities.
> 
> We will be staying at Club Intrawest Whistler in August. We will be using Rocky Mountain Tours to visit Victoria and travel back and forth from Vancouver to Whistler.



Calgary to Alberta??  I'm sure you mean Vancouver, especially as you listed it as a stop.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

If we were to stay at Canmore for trips in Banff and Lake Louise, I noticed parking in Banff was a nightmare. Where would one park for the day or evening?
thanks,
liz


----------



## Laurie

Liz, we stayed at the resort right in Banff a few July's ago, but drove into town for meals and shopping several times - we never had a problem parking, there are a couple of public parking lots.

www.banff.ca/visiting-banff/maps-directions/visitor-maps/parking.htm

www.banff.ca/locals-residents/streets-parking/parking-lots.htm

Most days we were out "seeing nature" anyway, you probably won't want to spend too much time in town.


----------



## BocaBum99

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> If we were to stay at Canmore for trips in Banff and Lake Louise, I noticed parking in Banff was a nightmare. Where would one park for the day or evening?
> thanks,
> liz



We just spent a whole week in Canmore and went to Banff almost every day.  Never once had a problem parking.


----------



## Laurie

Also, I wanted to add that for us, for pure location, Banff Rocky Mt Resort ended up being a better choice for us than Canmore ... because most days we either were in Banff or went west - Banff, Jasper, Yoho, and even over to a wolf sanctuary in Golden - so being in Banff eliminated at least a half hour driving time.  That doesn't sound like much, but there's so much ground to cover, we appreciated being able to eke out every possible minute.

We had the 2-BR unit there for 2 people, and it was just fine in every way, except that it had no unit view due to overhangs- except from the balcony, from which we could see elk grazing on the lawn occasionally. I believe they are refurbishing currently and don't know state of interiors.

Either location is good, Canmore is pretty, but there's always a reason for National Park boundaries - ie they usually designate the *most* beautiful land for the parks. We did a wonderful hike one day in Canmore, spectacular - except for the power lines in view! That's what you won't see much of, when driving or hiking in the parks.

Edited to add: this resort offers shuttle service into downtown, if parking ended up being a hassle (which we never used, because parking wasn't a problem). Regarding location, check out the last paragraph of the most recent TUG review!


----------



## sfwilshire

We were there over Canada Day weekend and on the holiday itself and always found abundant parking. I read a newspaper article that they had shortened the maximum time at one of the big garages to force the workers to the out of town lot with the shuttle. That may be why it is looking better. 

Many of the spots were a three hour maximum, which was long enough for us. All free parking, I might add, unlike a lot of places. One day we did move from one lot to another because we started in a one hour space. 

Sheila


----------



## pianodinosaur

calgarygary said:


> Calgary to Alberta??  I'm sure you mean Vancouver, especially as you listed it as a stop.



You are correct.  The tour is Calgary to Vancouver.  Rocky Mountain Tours also has coast to coast Canada train tours as well.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I arrived in Banff on Friday and this place is wonderful.

The Fox Hotel & Suites is pretty nice, but is not nearly as nice as the Fairmont Banff Springs Resort. But I am in a pretty new 2 bedroom unit with free Internet, free breakfast, free parking, nice location.

This place is like a nice timeshare and has 3 LCD tvs that are wall mounted, granite countertops, new A/C (rare in Banff) and very clean. 

We had Sunday Brunch at the Farimont Banff Springs resort and it was "OUT of this WORLD" and I highly reccomend it. We went up the gondola and are having a nice time hiking.

We went to Lake Lousie and Moraine Lake today and it is even nicer. Yes, I liked the Farimont location at Lake Lousie as one of the BEST views of any hotel in the World. We had lunch on the patio overlooking the lake and it was stunning.


----------



## calgarygary

Glad you are having a great time.  That brunch is something that I believe everyone in the area should try to get to.  If you find the view at Lake Louise amazing now, you should try it sometime in the winter when they have ice sculptures on the lake and everything is covered in snow.  It becomes really difficult to decide which is prettier, the colour of the lake now or when everything is glistening in snow.


----------



## barto

Might also be worth it to try for the 'tea service' at either Banff Springs or Lake Louise (Fairmont).  We've always enjoyed it - nice and relaxing and decadent-feeling, in a British way!  

Bart


----------



## Steamboat Bill

We went back to Lake Louise and Lake Moraine yesterday as we enjoyed it so much. The weather was better and the lakes really glowed. We are off to Jasper now and I don't know if they offer Internet service.

I enjoyed the Fox and would reccomend this place to anyone, but it is not nearly as nice as the Fairmont.


----------



## RIMike

*Anybody know about Cell phone service there?*

We are going to Canadian Rockies in a couple of weeks and wanted to know what cell phone service was like?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada

We stayed at Fairmont Hot Springs and one night in Banff. We added a Canada roaming plan to our Sprint plan for one month. Service was fine, but not while traveling through the park in many places or on the Trans Canadian Highway.
Liz


----------



## pwrshift

Hey Bill, welcome to Canada, eh?

Brian



Steamboat Bill said:


> I arrived in Banff on Friday and this place is wonderful.
> .


----------



## Steamboat Bill

RIMike said:


> We are going to Canadian Rockies in a couple of weeks and wanted to know what cell phone service was like?



I have ATT and it is 79c per min....thus I don;t talk much...but reception has been excellent everywhere except the columbia icefield (i.e on the glacier)



pwrshift said:


> Hey Bill, welcome to Canada, eh?
> 
> Brian



Thanks...I really love this part of Canada (Banff-Jasper) and I have been a Whistler property owner since 2003.


----------



## RIMike

*Thanks Every ONE!!!*

Can't wait to go...I have completed all of my reservations now..and will spend one night at the Fairmont Jasper Lodge and the final night at the Fairmont Lake Louise in addition to my week at the Fairmont Hot Springs Mountianside Villas.

I think we have arranged everything.  This has been a great Thread!
RIMike


----------



## Steamboat Bill

RIMike said:


> Can't wait to go...I have completed all of my reservations now..and will spend one night at the Fairmont Jasper Lodge and the final night at the Fairmont Lake Louise in addition to my week at the Fairmont Hot Springs Mountianside Villas.
> 
> I think we have arranged everything.  This has been a great Thread!
> RIMike



I just got back and we visited and ate at all three Fairmonts....awesome.

I will be happy to answer any questions, but I liked the Lake Lousie and Lake Moraine areas best.

Banff was our LEAST favorite location (not bad at all mind you, just not as nice as the rest of the icefields parkway between Banff and Jasper).


----------



## Dori

Bill. I'm so glad you enjoyed your trip and that you made time to visit Moraine Lake.  That is the most beautiful sight I have ever seen.

Dori


----------



## geneticblend

Hello! I have also just returned from a trip to the Fairmonts. We stayed three days in the Fairmont Jasper, two in Chateau Lake Louise, and two in Banff Springs. I thought the "castle in the Rockies" would be my favorite, and saved it for last, but it was my least favorite. (I was quite disappointed in the place to be honest.) The staff at the Fairmont Jasper was awsome. The hiking and scenery in the Lake Louise area was unparalleled. I plan to do reviews on Trip Advisor and post some photos there, but it will be some time before I get to do that. Bill, maybe we crossed paths and didn't even know it! We were there from the 12th to the 19th.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I was there Aug 8-19


----------



## Vacation Dude

Dori said:


> Bill. I'm so glad you enjoyed your trip and that you made time to visit Moraine Lake.  That is the most beautiful sight I have ever seen.



I agree that Moraine Lake is incredible


----------



## Darlene

We have stayed at Morraine Lake Lodge in the Valley of the Ten Peaks.  It is beautiful and close to Lake Louise. Hotel Lake Louise is closeby and has a breathtaking Lake with canoes for rent.  These are our two favorite places in the area.  There is a wonderful hike up to the tea house at Lake Louise, too.
Darlene


----------



## dmiller1

*Banff*

We were fortunate to exchange our timeshare last year for a week in July at the Sunset Resort in Canmore.  No frills but we knew we were only going to be at the resort to sleep and spend the rest of the time outside exploring.  Like someone else posted, you are only 5 minutes from the gates to Banff National Park and the drive is spectacular.  They may rent rooms on a daily basis at the Sunset Resort, I think I remember people being there on a daily basis that just stopped by and checked in.  The staff is unbelievable at the resort.  We had the best vacation there.  We went on a 5-hour horseback ride through the Plain of the Six Glaciers up to the tea house.  What at great trip.  Have a great time!


----------

